

In praise of complexity - rwj
http://sinofabit.tumblr.com/post/45541443769/in-praise-of-complexity

======
lrei
Sorry but there is no information in the post to justify that using C or
assembly is more simple than using python, ruby or clojure. There is also no
justification as to why making the code in a library or server simple would
result in more complexity down the road. Having written servers, applications
and libraries before, I'm left to wonder why making their codebase simpler
would result in more complexity down the line. Also I wonder if complexity is
being confused with (expressive) power. Simplicity is always a good thing.
Lack of others things might not be. The trade-off is usually between
simplicity and thought+work put into something. Not functionality/power and
simplicity. The shortcut often taken is making things more complicated to make
them more powerful without making the effort necessary to make them simple.

